# Embarassing thing at the movies



## imported_PoLgArA (Jan 11, 2002)

We were watching LOTR with my friend...We bought lots of popcorn (of course)....in the middle of the movie my friend asked me to hold the popcorns for a while.Then she wanted them back,but I said "no,u gotta tell me Frodo is the cutest male in the world before I'm even going to show the to u!"Everyone knows my friend is "soooo in love with the S.E.X.Y:dead: -legolas"and I'm sooo in luv with the awww-so-cute-Elijah....and then she said:"Of course he is cute!Oh and look at those tennisball-sized eyes!Ohhh they're soo cute!And those feet!I could DIE for them!Oh aren't they lovely?So un-hairy,tiny, little hobbit-feet!"and like that wasn't enoug,the camera took a close-up on Frodo so I saw his rubbery,big,yucky-hairy hobbit-feet...and then i started to laugh SO loud evry1 looked at me with a terribly-angry face...like THAT wasn't enoght yet,(i gave my popcorns to my friend)she dropped them onto the floor cos she laughed so loud too....then we settled up a bit...and then someone came from the toilet and walked OVER our popcorns...with a terrible noise,of course...and every1 looked at us again with EVEN ANGRIER face and we started to laugh again ohh it was embarassing!


----------



## Legolas (Jan 11, 2002)

Oh i did something like that! I has a bag of sweets and i was in a really posh cinema with only 50 or so ppl in each screen room, and so i put the sweet bag in the cup holder. I was sitting on the end of a row, and I also had on of those HUGE paper cups full of coke. I put the cup on the armrest (NOT in the cup holder). I moved my arm and nearly knocked it off. I went ot grab it in an extremely tense moment in the film (dunno what film it was tho!) and then....CRUNCH! I hit the bag hard and the sweets went everywhere and the bag made the loudest noise ever! I cowered in my seat covered in sugar and coke (yes, it spilled!) laughing so hard i had to stuff my fist in my mouth to stop me from yelling out loud oh it was soooo funny!


----------



## Sinistra (Jan 11, 2002)

one word:  mortification


----------



## squire (Jan 12, 2002)

Sounds like something my friend did at Imax.
She was watching a 3D film about nature and birds and stuff, and then suddenly, a flock of birds go screaming past, and she was holding a bag of lollies, and they literally went eveywhere!! Up in the air and all! They got showered with M&Ms 
I wish I was there to see it, I wouldve had to run to the toilets


----------



## Jessa (Jan 12, 2002)

can't say i've ever done that before....


----------



## Arwen (Jan 12, 2002)

wow...... thats never happened to me either.....


----------



## Jessa (Jan 12, 2002)

i would be sooooo embaressed!


----------



## Sinistra (Jan 12, 2002)

well, we could arrange it...


----------



## Jessa (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *well, we could arrange it... *



  thats cruel! and seeing as i spent all day friday in hoppital! thats just cruel


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 12, 2002)

why Jessa?


----------



## Jessa (Jan 12, 2002)

not well.......on anti biotics


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 12, 2002)

oh, ok!


----------



## Jessa (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jedispara _
> *oh, ok! *



   antibitics that make me feel sick :dead:


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 12, 2002)

not nice!


----------



## Legolas (Jan 12, 2002)

Aaaw Jessa hope you were OK! I know how hospitals can be!


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 12, 2002)

horid places


----------



## Legolas (Jan 12, 2002)

make me sick just thinking abiout it!:dead:


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 13, 2002)

every seen been in one of teh emergency wards?


----------



## Legolas (Jan 13, 2002)

I went into A&E (or Casualty or...what u call in in america?) when I had concussion cos I fell of a chair and there was ppl being sick all over the place and this one guy has cut his hand off and there was blood all over the place but i got shunted to the front of the Q because i was in danger of slipping into a coma and so I got out of there really fast thank God!

Back to the topic anyhow...

When i wus watching LOTR I needed the loo really badly - too much coke! So I missed the very first bit of weathertop where the Wraiths r advancing on them with swords-a-plenty...

was that bit good?


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 13, 2002)

weathertop is the old gard station, right? and yes that was cool!


----------



## Neo (Jan 14, 2002)

Not sure this is anything to do with LOTR's...


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 14, 2002)

well is sort of is!


----------



## Neo (Jan 14, 2002)

This is more to do with general discussion.. Just because someone has someone started with LOTR... it will move onto other movies... which is not a bad idea..

I have some terrible things happen to me while at the movies


----------



## Arwen (Jan 14, 2002)

like what?


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jan 14, 2002)

at the theater wathching the exorcist with my sister and her date,
the scene where linda blair turns her head around my sister grabs my arm, screams and digs her fingernails into my arm and cuts me.  while bleeding all over the place the people behind us thought i was possessed by a demon because i have blood all over my face from my sister going histerical holding my arm up to stop the bleeding (where she got that idea from is still a mysery).  she then drags me out to the lobby to go the bathroom and as always there is a line to the female restroom.  i'm standing there bleeding to death and about to pass out, she is screaming at everyone to get out of the way.  everyone is looking at me like i am crazy and several people turned in there tickets to the movie thinking its that scary.  fortunatly there was an ems tech there who helped me out.  a couple of people threw up at the sight of me all covered in blood.  that was a fun night!!!


----------



## Arwen (Jan 14, 2002)

whoa that's crazy!!!!! nothing interesting happens to me at the movies


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 14, 2002)

you want to know whats funny about that story Dark, is that you would have thought that your sister would have grabbed her date.


----------



## Neo (Jan 14, 2002)

Not going to the cinema with ur sister... ever .......LOL


----------



## Arwen (Jan 14, 2002)

very true


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jedispara _
> *you want to know whats funny about that story Dark, is that you would have thought that your sister would have grabbed her date. *



that is exactly what my mom asked her, turns out she only went with him because she had no money and wanted to see the movie thats where i came in she did not want to be alone with him.  needless to say she did everything i said for a month.

and no i never went to a scary movie with her again!!!!


----------



## Legolas (Jan 14, 2002)

oooh dark thst really bad!

I nearly cut my lil finger off one time on a coke can...eugh too much blood everywhere - the popcorn turned a nasty shade of red...


----------



## Jedispara (Jan 14, 2002)

uhh, gross! Dark, good job, if you want some help on chores in teh future , you know what to do?


----------



## imported_Data (Mar 24, 2002)

Massive blackmail opportunity there!


----------



## carkedit (Apr 15, 2002)

When I was working in a cinema..we had people passing out left right and centre while watching Hannibal...people throwing up too...geez, some people are SOOOO sensitive  

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2002)

Woah scary stories folks!

I have a non-scary cinema one:
I was watching "Moonraker" (embarassing I know :blush: ) with my cousin, it was one of those cinemas where the pop came in very similar containers to the popcorn, and when I passed her the pop she plunged  her hand right into it, mistaking it for the popcorn!  Very funny, and made even better cos she got it all over her white jeans (hey, it was the 80s!!!)


----------



## carkedit (Apr 16, 2002)

I think if I were her..I would have died of embarrassment  

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## nic (Apr 16, 2002)

I went on a date to the pictures with this guy. After he finished his popcorn he thought it would be funny to put the tub on his head and bang it to the music (It was sister act 2).

Ok, looking back it was very immature and weird, but we were only 13. I thought it was hilarious cos he was annoying everyone.

However, if a date did that now at the pictures I'd probably run a mile.


----------



## Legolas (Apr 16, 2002)

I was in cineworld Monday b4 last I think, watching the Ali G movie w/ friends. Its a luxury theatre complex so the seats are all raised and lovely velvet and whatever...I got my foot stuck between the two seats in front for the whole movie and it hurt SO much...everytime i luaghed my foot got wedged in more - by the end of the film I couldn't walk cos it hurt so much. I just sat on the floor and laughed.
:flash:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2002)

now that's funny!


----------



## Legolas (Apr 16, 2002)

well it was apart form the PAIN! I was limping around town for ages...i was limping into all the shops with Legolas posters in them and I was limping to McDonalds....<laughs> was very stupid of me to do it in the first place so...
:flash:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2002)

So what's the ali g movie like?  I doubt it will make it across to this side of the Atlantic... Not that I am that much of an Ali G fan anyway, I liked him when he was still in the 11 O'Clock show though...


----------



## imported_Data (Apr 17, 2002)

Who is Ali G?


----------

